# Seiko "Monster" Diver Question.



## darwink1 (Nov 2, 2011)

First post, just have a couple questions about my seiko.

It is a monster diver that I picked up on flea bay, new, about 4 or 5 years ago. I also bought a tissot touch but I dont want to talk about that useless pos.

Anyhow, I ended up loving the seiko and was looking to get another but Im having trouble locating this particular model. There are lots of the orange face ones with the ugly bezel and the buttons on the wrong side but, while Im sure they are just as good, the design doesnt appeal to me as much.




























The model and serial number are 5M62-OAYO 600004

Anyone know where to find one or want to trade the awesome tissot with a dead battery for a monster lol?

Thanks in advance.

D


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Was going to buy one of these the first time I saw one,known as the ''big boss''but wasn't sure about the wrong side buttons so gave it a miss,still a nice watch and a big un too.


----------



## darwink1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Big boss eh? So if I were to try finding the same watch Id be looking for a seiko monster diver big boss? Is it still a monster?

In my opinion the buttons belong where this watch has them. I find that when a watch has big buttons they end up hitting your hand when your wrist is bent and can be uncomfortable. This watch is perfectly smooth in this area and you dont feel anything poking you.

Thanks for the reply.

D


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

darwink1 said:


> Big boss eh? So if I were to try finding the same watch Id be looking for a seiko monster diver big boss? Is it still a monster?
> 
> In my opinion the buttons belong where this watch has them. I find that when a watch has big buttons they end up hitting your hand when your wrist is bent and can be uncomfortable. This watch is perfectly smooth in this area and you dont feel anything poking you.
> 
> ...


Not so sure these are considered or referred to as Monster, not that I've heard - stick with Big Boss.

Anyhow what you want is the model ref not the serial number - google SKA293.

Cheers

edit: nightmare, no stock in the usual sources, and the model since discontinued. Another option - ebay sellers don't always use the model ref. so you could just try Seiko Kinetic and trawl through the results.

NB Also try Wayne Lee / Roachman - I think I saw one listed but it might be gone now :-(


----------

